# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Đến thăm 6 bảo tàng sex hot nhất thế giới

## hieunt

_Những bảo tàng sex này quả thực có 1-0-2 và khiến người ta phải bỏng mắt_.

*1. Bảo tàng Sex New York, Mỹ


*   

  Chính thức ra mắt công chúng từ năm  2002, bảo tàng Sex ở New York, Mỹ, thu hút rất nhiều sự hiếu kì của công  chúng. Tại đây trưng bày rất nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật về tình dục bao  gồm tranh ảnh, trang phục và những hiện vật liên quan tới sex. 
Thông điệp mà bảo tàng này muốn truyền đạt là “Cần phải nhìn nhận vấn đề tình dục mở hơn”.

*2. Bảo tàng tình dục Đền thờ Thần Tình Ái, Amsterdam, Hà Lan

*

Amsterdam  là một trong những thành phố cởi mở nhất thế giới. Ngoài nền văn hóa  lâu đời và lịch sử phong phú thì đây còn là thành phố được biết đến bởi  bảo tàng tình dục vô cùng táo bạo và nóng bỏng. Đặt  chân tới bảo tàng tình dục ở Amsterdam, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng rất nhiều  tác phẩm “chuyện ấy” mà có thể sẽ khiến bạn vừa thích thú vừa đỏ mặt.

*3. Bảo tàng tình dục Copenhagen, Đan Mạch

* Được  thành lập từ năm 1994, lượng khách đổ về bảo tàng tình dục Copenhagen  càng ngày càng đông. Nơi đây lưu trữ và trưng bày rất nhiều thứ có liên  quan tới tình dục như phim ảnh, đồ chơi, tranh ảnh hay các tác phẩm điêu  khắc.
Một trong những điều đặc biệt là có đến 50% lượng khách đến bảo tàng này là nữ.

*4. Bảo tàng tình dục di động, Berlin, Đức
*


 

Tháng 7 năm 2009, người dân Berlin, Đức đón chào sự ra đời của bảo tàng tình dục di động đầu tiên ở nước này.
Đến  với bảo tàng này, du khách bắt gặp những biểu ngữ khá táo bạo và hình  ảnh bắt mắt. 50 mô hình và tranh ảnh được bày kín, hướng dẫn 2 giới  những bí quyết phòng the… Táo bạo hơn, những bức tượng khỏa thân giống  hệt người thật cũng được trưng bày một cách công khai.

*5. Bảo tàng tình dục Paris, Pháp*


 
 
Bảo  tàng tình dục Paris được xây dựng từ năm 1997, nằm tại một trong những  con phố khét tiếng nhất thủ đô Paris: Pigalle, nơi tọa lac nhà hát Cối  Xay Gió Đỏ với vũ điệu tốc váy truyền thống.
Dù  là một đất nước nổi tiếng với các tình yêu lãng mạn nhưng Paris vẫn  khiến người ta phải trầm trồ với bảo tàng tình dục, nơi trưng bày các bộ  sưu tập liên quan đến “chuyện ấy” từ thời cổ đại cho tới đương đại.
Bảo  tàng này không chỉ có những bức tượng, tranh ảnh đầy khêu gợi mà còn có  những bộ phim nổi tiếng và các mô hình nhỏ mô tả những cảnh đụng chạm,  kích thích…

*6. Bảo tàng sex Hihokan, Nhật Bản*


 
 
 
Mặc  dù Nhật Bản được coi là đất nước của chuẩn mực và nguyên tắc nhưng  những vấn đề liên quan đến sex của đất nước này lại khá… thoáng. Đó là  lí do vì sao các bảo tàng sex nước này rất được công chúng chào đón.
Các  bảo tàng sex ở Nhật có tên Hihokan, tức là “Ngôi nhà của kho báu bí  mật”. Chỉ có ở bảo tàng sex Nhật, người ta mới thấy có khu dành riêng  cho sex động vật với những tượng thú vật đóng băng trong tư thế hoan  lạc.

----------

